# The Big Billion Day - Flipkart - All Deals and Offers



## soyab0007 (Oct 5, 2014)

#Big Billion Day – Flipkart – Mark Date on your calendars 6th Oct. 2014. Big Discounts,Cashback and Much More .



*How to get this deal

Click here to go to Flipkart.




*i.imgur.com/zWl1EDt.png

10% Off On Standard Charted Credit & Debit Card

Under the offer all Standard Chartered Credit and Debit Card holders 
(“Cardholders”) are eligible to get an additional discount of 10% over and 
above Flipkart offers for purchases on Flipkart.com
The minimum purchase to avail the discount is INR 7,500/-
The maximum discount that can be availed per transaction is INR 1,500/-
A maximum of 3 transactions are allowed per unique card number under 
the offer.
The offer is valid from 06 October’14 (8 a.m.) to 07 October’14 (7:59 a.m.), 
inclusive of both dates (“Offer Period”)
10% Off on CitiBank Credit & Debit Card*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2014)

Total and absolute crap!!!


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

At first my reaction was
"F**K!!! I JUST ORDERED A MOTO G USING CREDIT CARD"
and then I say "Standard Chartered" and heaved a sigh of relief.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 5, 2014)

@soyab0007

hey how are you, you dont frequest much on digit forum, remember my TV Tuner card sell??

big billion seems a crap as its from Flipkart, they are very notorious


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 5, 2014)

Already on FB/Twitter that flipkart is jacking prices up on most popular items among many categories.
People are posting examples on how prices have increased slowly & considerably from last week till today.
Typical retail marketing gimmick.

- - - Updated - - -

*Logitech G500 USB 2.0 Laser Gaming Mouse for 1096rs

*
Error 500 Server Error

Now available in Stock.. order fast


----------



## theterminator (Oct 5, 2014)

I want to order an R7 260 2GB DDR5 available at 9400 INR but it says 500 W power supply required, i have corsair cx430 (430W) ...is my PSU not eligible enough?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 5, 2014)

Here is my wishlist  Now dare to fulfill it 
Flipkart.com: Ankush Menat's WishList: ankushmenat Wishlist

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> I want to order an R7 260 2GB DDR5 available at 9400 INR but it says 500 W power supply required, i have corsair cx430 (430W) ...is my PSU not eligible enough?



Yes it should work. (Depending on other components)

Try PSU sub-forum


----------



## theterminator (Oct 5, 2014)

I eagerly want a Microsoft Sculpt keyboard but its out of stock


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2014)

The prices have already been increased day by day from last few weeks. And now this BIG Billion Day


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2014)

So 10% off on SC and Citi cards that's all, that too with a maximum discount of Rs.1500? That's there Big Billion Day offer? I am not getting the point here!


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 6, 2014)

I see pen drive price increased by 100-200 bucks. Cheap way to gain attention. BTW Mi Piston price got slashed by 200 bucks surprisingly.

Flipkart website is crashing right now


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)

ok its confirmed most of the product prices are increased insanly by flipkart, just compare price with amazon and snapdeal and you will know, 

Flipkart was a good site once, but at last they are Indians, dikha di na apni aukad flipkart


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, it's just lucrative offer nothing else I believe. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 is offered at 1350/- and Nokia Lumia 525 for 910/-. 

I tried many times but the items are not getting added to cart. After refreshing the page for few times, it shows the notification that the item was added to cart but guess what it isn't 

And after few refresh again, the item is out of stock. Again after few refresh, the item is up again 

It's total javascript thing. Let's see if I get any genuine buyer of this BIG sale and all. The same was done when Mi3 was released.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 6, 2014)

Moto-E had a nice offer. But placed an order for Redmi.


----------



## rish1 (Oct 6, 2014)

bought sandisk 16gb class 10 microsd for 220  .. good deal

though already had 2 x 16 gb class 4 before


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2014)

Flipkart deserves to be dragged to the court, and sued , These people are just fooling people , They might be selling only 1 or 2 for that "STEAL" price 

#BIGFAKESALE


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)

i clicked those 99 Rs tab and phone in my cart, but when i when to check cart it was showing 0, then out of stock, F*** FK, nice way to fool people, even their customer care number not working now


----------



## samaresh7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Exactly same happened to me.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2014)

So basically this is a sham by Flipkart ? Can anyone confirm if you or any of your friends/family were able to avail the Steal deal ? Any idea if the there will be more Steal deal today or was that it ?


----------



## Adityag (Oct 6, 2014)

rish said:


> bought sandisk 16gb class 10 microsd for 220  .. good deal
> 
> though already had 2 x 16 gb class 4 before



The offer on this card is showing 180 rs now but when I add to cart it shows 620 rs!
And if you order once you cannot cancel too!
Bad policies followed by Flipkart clearly visible today...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 6, 2014)

i am seeing *OUt of Stock* on STEAL DEAL from 8AM, so how anyone can buy that? looks like cheap business strategy to attract people....


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lumia 525 was added to cart but removed later. WTH.


----------



## driverace (Oct 6, 2014)

I am searching stuff & trying to click on it.. and price is increasing like bl00dy hell!
Searched 16GB Class 10 MicroSD, it was at 180 Rs/
Click
Next page - it's 620 INR!

Flipkart needs to be a$$-whipped.

*Ace.*


----------



## Chirag (Oct 6, 2014)

^^
Yea, the offer ended I guess. I was able to grab one at Rs. 220.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2014)

driverace said:


> I am searching stuff & trying to click on it.. and price is increasing like bl00dy hell!
> Searched 16GB Class 10 MicroSD, it was at 180 Rs/
> Click
> *Next page - it's 620 INR!*
> ...



That is my point of question also.
I also visited the same page alike you.

What the fu*k type of strategy has Flipkart devised?


----------



## rish1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Adityag said:


> The offer on this card is showing 180 rs now but when I add to cart it shows 620 rs!
> And if you order once you cannot cancel too!
> Bad policies followed by Flipkart clearly visible today...



its oos now bro .. this was the only deal that was live till 9 am.. 

those who had fk first got it for 180 .. i placed order on cod .. so i can refuse to pay if i want to cancel it  but i won't ..

i also placed order for Mi piston earphone at 799 the good part is i placed it at 3 am today so i can return/cancel/get refund on that..


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 6, 2014)

Better look for deals here rather than flopkart!

Access Denied


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

ordered ~10k stuff from FK. 



Spoiler



most of them were for mom ;-;



- - - Updated - - -

GETTING SMSes OF SELLER REQUIRING ADDITIONAL 7 DAYS ALREADY. **** THIS


----------



## sandeepsingh (Oct 6, 2014)

guys thers “Compare Hatke” chrome extension from BuyHatke, we can understand how the prices were in the last few days and whether they have suddenly increased or not!

Spread the word and someone please start #BIGCHU****BANAOODAY


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ordered Sony BRAVIA KLV-24P412B for 8500 after exchange of old CRT TV.Is it a good deal or should I cancel and wait for other offers ?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tried the Sony WB700 32 inch as well as the 42 inch was getting the 42 inch for 40K with the exchange of my old crt Tv
And the 32 inch for 26k but couldnt add the product to the cart.

Its a scam.
Flipkart might be really selling some cheap items for cheaper rate.

but selling a Rs.67900 42inch Sony WB700 at 40K impossible.
Seriously man people should drag them to court for real.


----------



## puli44 (Oct 6, 2014)

out of stock ...lOL


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2014)

Turns out you cannot cancel any item today..So be absolutely sure before placing order
Edit: They cancelled my Bravia TV order for apparently no reason even though it was approved and now showing out of stock.What the hell is happening even their helpline is unreachable.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2014)

*A word of caution guys, just check Amazon before buying anything.*

E.g. Sandisk 16GB Class 10 Micro SD is being sold at 620/- with offer on FK. But checkout Amazon it's 459/-. Sandisk Ultra microSDHC UHS-I 16GB Class 10 Memory Card with Adapter - Buy Sandisk Ultra microSDHC UHS-I 16GB Class 10 Memory Card with Adapter Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## vickybat (Oct 6, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, it's just lucrative offer nothing else I believe. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 is offered at 1350/- and Nokia Lumia 525 for 910/-.
> 
> I tried many times but the items are not getting added to cart. After refreshing the page for few times, it shows the notification that the item was added to cart but guess what it isn't
> 
> ...




Some offers are terrific buddy. I ordered this for my uncle today in the morning:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qtVmhlt.png


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 6, 2014)

There is a reason they have disabled the commenting section as well.
So people cannot complain about the S**t they are doing.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 6, 2014)

should i buy zotac 650 2 GB DDR5 synergy edition??????? or AMD HD 7770 1 GB DDR5?????? please help fast!@!!!!!!


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 6, 2014)

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2 GB GDDR5 for 16999. ....


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 6, 2014)

RAM prices went really down apparently,all out of stock
4gb laptop ram as low as 1800


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> RAM prices went really down apparently,all out of stock
> 4gb laptop ram as low as 1800


Well an year ago DDR3 PC RAM was ~1k


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, these Flipkart guys have reached a new low.. :/
Level of Fooling people : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2014)

saw Nokia x around rs 800 and then it disappeared.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> saw Nokia x around rs 800 and then it disappeared.



same here, clicked buy now, there was an error, then I refreshed the page and it went out of stock. WTH!!!!!
cheap pranks 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways, Mi 5200mAH Power Bank has a good offer. Get it if you can.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 6, 2014)

Dude you got 8500 for a crt, thats a good deal at any time of the year!!!! 
None of the local electronic stores are gonna give that kind of price, at least know those in my town won't 

What the heck w700b for 40k, that's an insane deal 
I bought that tv and during that time no one was even willing to quote a price for our crt
Even the shopkeepers weren't ready to sell it for less that 64k at that time


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 6, 2014)

Ordered Asus Zenfone 4 for 4999
Now I cant track my order. it says you havn't purchased anything past 6 months 
didnt get confirmation mail but my amount got deducted from bank.. omfg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Ordered Moto X (2nd Gen) for net cost 22k (8K for exchange for s2 + 2k cashback) but paid 24k....

the page showed payment confirmed...but the site now unstable and order is still not confirmed as i cant see in site or email not received on status...

frustrating but good deal if it gets though


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Ordered Asus Zenfone 4 for 4999
> Now I cant track my order. it says you havn't purchased anything past 6 months
> didnt get confirmation mail but my amount got deducted from bank.. omfg



take a screenshot and show them if you can ,they will have to help you

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Well an year ago DDR3 PC RAM was ~1k



i know then the prices increases drastically
my laptops ram was available for 1800 last year,now its 3800 

- - - Updated - - -

i think everyone should stick to COD just to be safe,i have a bad feeling about the sale,seems too good to be true sometimes and sometimes some products are actually priced higher


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 6, 2014)

same here @ aniket
ordered lowerpro camera bag for 1100 rs, amount got deducted from bank but no details in flipkart account (no email too)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 6, 2014)

yes the order info not there...no email here from 2 hours... i think these ppl will cancel and refund?


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 6, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ordered Moto X (2nd Gen) for net cost 22k (8K for exchange for s2 + 2k cashback) but paid 24k....
> 
> the page showed payment confirmed...but the site now unstable and order is still not confirmed as i cant see in site or email not received on status...
> 
> frustrating but good deal if it gets though


Did you pay via credit/debit card?



Cyanide said:


> same here @ aniket
> ordered lowerpro camera bag for 1100 rs, amount got deducted from bank but no details in flipkart account (no email too)


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Ordered Asus Zenfone 4 for 4999
> Now I cant track my order. it says you havn't purchased anything past 6 months
> didnt get confirmation mail but my amount got deducted from bank.. omfg


Same happened for me, when i bought Mi power bank by noon. I will just wait till 9 or something and will mail flipkart quoting the "Transaction" (you will find in the bank statement for today) to do the needful. Btw, you bought via mobile app?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I ordered ~20k stuff in COD. Almost everything is confirmed. Had no probs. Now I have to just try to convince bro to let me buy that Redmi after it cones to my home.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2014)

Cyanide said:


> same here @ aniket
> ordered lowerpro camera bag for 1100 rs, amount got deducted from bank but no details in flipkart account (no email too)





gopi_vbboy said:


> yes the order info not there...no email here from 2 hours... i think these ppl will cancel and refund?


Welcome to the club.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Did you pay via credit/debit card?



Citibank credit card


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> Same happened for me, when i bought Mi power bank by noon. I will just wait till 9 or something and will mail flipkart quoting the "Transaction" (you will find in the bank statement for today) to do the needful. Btw, you bought via mobile app?



No. via website using standard chartered debit card


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Just saw this message in FK FB:



So how does Amazon trolls flipkart.com ?
Go check bigbillionday.com


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 6, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Some offers are terrific buddy. I ordered this for my uncle today in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now see this 


Spoiler



*s20.postimg.org/wxcwoesel/fk11.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Just saw this message in FK FB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
On a side note, Amazon has some pretty good deals too and the best part is that they don't get out of stock in a sec


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 6, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Now see this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I saw another offer. it was with Asus zenfone 4. there was a flipcover as a combo offer. when clicked on the cover it says out of stock.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 6, 2014)

Flipkart?s The Big Billion Day ? a pricing SCAM? | Mission Sharing Knowledge

Woah. A huge list of scams in the comments section.


I placed an order to FX6300 @6.5k from WS Retail.
Seemed like a good deal, 7k everywhere else. I haven't received a order mail, hope they don't cancel it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> No. via website using standard chartered debit card


I thought it's only me, coz i bought using ICICI debit card via flipkart mobile app in *2G * (slow connection errors)


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

quagmire said:


> Flipkart?s The Big Billion Day ? a pricing SCAM? | Mission Sharing Knowledge
> 
> Woah. A huge list of scams in the comments section.
> 
> ...


Every retailer does that. Online or offline. Big shops or small shops. i3's original price is ~7k but they increased it to 15k and then offered it for ~6k. Its still a good deal. If you are a little informed, you won't be scammed.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 6, 2014)

theterminator said:


> should i buy zotac 650 2 GB DDR5 synergy edition??????? or AMD HD 7770 1 GB DDR5?????? please help fast!@!!!!!!



i couldn't decide between the two because of you all guys


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)

many of item disappeared from my cart like Redmi 1S, a laptop worth 17000 with great spec, a mobile from steal deal for 99 rs. and many more

Flipkart has actually ruined their reputation, they wasted times of billions of people today.

Very sad to say that but i wish both the Bansal of FK gets all the pain of the world in their as*


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2014)

Was samsung Note 2 for 1k? one of my college mate got it and all of the people are going gaga over this fraud sale  he says it has no warranty.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Was samsung Note 2 for 1k? one of my college mate got it and all of the people are going gaga over this fraud sale  he says it has no warranty.


Tell him that its just like a normal purchase. He just won't get refunds but he'll get replacement like usual from FK.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Tell him that its just like a normal purchase. He just won't get refunds but he'll get replacement like usual from FK.



No my question is whether this deal was really there? Cause he said he bought it at 8 AM, and I swear i dint see any note 2 deal :O 
Lol,pretty sure he got scammed by a fake website. because,flipkart offers warranty.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> many of item disappeared from my cart like Redmi 1S, a laptop worth 17000 with great spec, a mobile from steal deal for 99 rs. and many more
> 
> Flipkart has actually ruined their reputation, they wasted times of billions of people today.
> 
> Very sad to say that but i wish both the Bansal of FK gets all the pain of the world in their as*


If those items out of stock after they disappeared then keep this in mind 



Spoiler



this is not a Xiaomi flash sale in which you click and get to think about buying it , you get it in your cart, you buy it. You don't wait.


If I had the chance to checkout with a Steal Deal, I'd have done it without wasting time.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 6, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1604741_984648504924851_5174717547277149803_n.jpg?oh=9eada8920eba53ecdbba3ba14f450885&oe=54B801DF&__gda__=1420893345_2d5a929626b40e49dff6452f6f81568d


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 6, 2014)

theserpent said:


> No my question is whether this deal was really there? Cause he said he bought it at 8 AM, and I swear i dint see any note 2 deal :O
> Lol,pretty sure he got scammed by a fake website. because,flipkart offers warranty.



i saw galaxy tab 2 once listed there around 10-10:30am but when i clicked on it, it said OOS. didn't notice any warranty thing then. wanted to check that afterwards if getting a chance to buy but then didn't saw that and after 11:30am i logged off.


----------



## nikku12982 (Oct 6, 2014)

Its big billion out of stock day!!


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 6, 2014)

I can see the ordered products in tracking history now.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> If those items out of stock after they disappeared then keep this in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you think i am stupid not to place order after adding that to my cart, it went in my cart, but then it disappeared in few second.

BTW do you shop online, have you ever bought anything from any of the online shop, anyway Flipkart RIP


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 6, 2014)

theserpent said:


> No my question is whether this deal was really there? Cause he said he bought it at 8 AM, and I swear i dint see any note 2 deal :O
> Lol,pretty sure he got scammed by a fake website. because,flipkart offers warranty.



still cant believe
ask him to post the screenshot of his order

I had seen the deal for Tab-2 but Note 2!!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)

we are three brothers and we have our own separate computer, on my laptop all Steal deal item showed out of stock exactly on 8 am, later my brother loged in at 8:30, the item showed on his computer and when he clicked, again out of stock message, same thing happen with people in my office, it showed in stock whener i guy logedin FK to check deal, but as soon as clicked on buy, it gave OUT of STOCK.

DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM FLIPKART EVER, LET THEM DIE

- - - Updated - - -

anyway check this

*www.crazyengineers.com/threads/flipkart-billion-dollar-sale-is-a-scam-or-what.76873/


----------



## sandeepsingh (Oct 6, 2014)

found this on #Fraudkart fb page

Flipkart Flipkart
Yes Papa
Selling cheaper
Yes Papa
Telling lies
No Papa
Where Are The Offers?
HaHaHa..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)

hey  anyone interested in Flipkart Memes, it would be fun


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 6, 2014)

Today 1200D was as low as 16k with two lenses,camera bag and 8gb card!!


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 6, 2014)

^^ It was available for 17.5k with only one lens 18-55mm


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 6, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ It was available for 17.5k with only one lens 18-55mm



my bad ,the two lenses variant was for 21k not 16k


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Just saw this message in FK FB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Site not opening


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> do you think i am stupid not to place order after adding that to my cart, it went in my cart, but then it disappeared in few second.
> 
> BTW do you shop online, have you ever bought anything from any of the online shop, anyway Flipkart RIP


Then it went out of stock before you placed the order 
And I shop online only. Ordered 20k worth stuff today.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 6, 2014)

Did shopping of Rs. 25,321/- , purchased numerous items --Hp deskjet printer 2545 @ 3950, Zotac nvidia gtx 650 2GB DDR5 synergy edition @7400/- , clothes, shavers n whatnot


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice!!
Got myself a Phillip  popup toaster(1k) And 3 sunglasses ( 500)..
Total damages : 1.5k so far.. 
Planning to exchange my old Samsung chat for Moto g2 @ 11k..


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Nice!!
> Got myself a Phillip  popup toaster(1k) And 3 sunglasses ( 500)..
> Total damages : 1.5k so far..
> Planning to exchange my old Samsung chat for Moto g2 @ 11k..



exchange it lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2014)

Wasn't expecting anything so after trying for 5 min(8.00-8.05AM) gave up on any special deal.I did bought sapphire 7770 1gb gddr5 for 7140(2 days ago it was ~7500) which i think is the cheapest you can get for a new sapphire 7770 gddr5 without any special deal/coupon.For me this day simply meant a Rs.350 discount which is fine for me.

 [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],did you read reviews before deciding on 650.from whatever little i read it seems 7770 is better in many games & just for future reference never consider more than 1gb memory in below 10000 cards a significant advantage.GTX650Ti is better than 7770 but not non-Ti version.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Wasn't expecting anything so after trying for 5 min(8.00-8.05AM) gave up on any special deal.I did bought sapphire 7770 1gb gddr5 for 7140(2 days ago it was ~7500) which i think is the cheapest you can get for a new sapphire 7770 gddr5 without any special deal/coupon.For me this day simply meant a Rs.350 discount which is fine for me.
> 
> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],did you read reviews before deciding on 650.from whatever little i read it seems 7770 is better in many games & just for future reference never consider more than 1gb memory in below 10000 cards a significant advantage.GTX650Ti is better than 7770 but not non-Ti version.



Congrats   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  ...actually compared from july you got around 700 off...thats nice.. i was thinking to buy long back buy still not sure i will use it.

*i.imgur.com/6dvrk5N.png


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2014)

Cyanide said:


> I can see the ordered products in tracking history now.


You lucky. I cant.

Btw,
*i.imgur.com/WqqRyG9.png


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I found snapdeal's offers more lucrative than Flipkart.
Fingers crossed for Amazon sale from 10th -16th


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyway , i am going to delete my data and deactivate my Flipkart account now. RIP Flipkart and its followers


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

is the xiaomi powerbank really discontinued or will it be back? same for other products
i really need to buy one before my trip in 2 weeks


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> is the xiaomi powerbank really discontinued or will it be back? same for other products
> i really need to buy one before my trip in 2 weeks


Yes. .


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2014)

they will probably bring it back again


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 7, 2014)

Flipkart and snapdeal made sell of Rs 600 Cr


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Anyway , i am going to delete my data and deactivate my Flipkart account now. RIP Flipkart and its followers


I know this feeling mate. But I know you are not going to delete you Flipkart account, it's your anger and impulsive talking out of frustration and I have the same ****ing feeling. As today was some festival or something (and tomorrow too) I had zero work, so sat my ass off from 8 a.m to 3 p.m in front of desktop and kept refreshing the offer pages.
I got the Lumia 1020 added in cart at 13999. Tried to pay for it 5 times, but every time the payment gateway server failed to connect to the 3d secure page, however I don't know how this is Flipkart's fault, cause I clearly saw that it was citibank.co.in which was failing to load, but not sure.
Then I had the Nokia X added in my cart for Rs.700. I added it several times, not a single time it was added to cart. It was automatically deleted.
Then there was some Lava mobile for Rs.1 (yeah One Rupee), added the same, same disappearance like the Lava mobile.

That's all. All I could successfully order was a pair of Blackberry trousers at 55% off, and the bloody Mi 5000 mAh power bank or something. The latter I bought out of sheer frustration, I had no idea that sitting in front of a PC for 7+ hours could be so annoying and tiresome, so I had to buy something, anything.


The thing is, I don't blame Flipkart for the offers (they are doing a business, not charity), but what was premium class cheapness was their server errors and the fake pricing of several products, like the 90% off deals. There was no need to do that. It just showed a very silly and third grade mentality of attracting buyers, which is plain awful.

I will keep shopping with Flipkart, but I had a very good amount of respect for them, which is now COMPLETELY gone. In my line of work only money talks, but after a while the trust and respect play a huge role in doing business, and Flipkart will have to pay for what they have done today, it is as simple as that. From now on, if I will want to buy something I will check it at Amazon first, then Flipkart, just before this _overwhelming_ 6th October it was the other way around, now see who is loosing something


----------



## RohanM (Oct 7, 2014)

I woke up with my friends call regarding this.. lol everything was out of stock


----------



## rish1 (Oct 7, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I got the Lumia 1020 added in cart at 13999. Tried to pay for it 5 times, but every time the payment gateway server failed to connect to the 3d secure page, however I don't know how this is Flipkart's fault, cause I clearly saw that it was citibank.co.in which was failing to load, but not sure.



ohh  you missed it  

never ever use bank or credit card in cases of flash sales .. because by the time you would be entering details like pass and card no the other guy would have already placed an order on COD, and it would be OOS for you then.. always use COD in these cases 

some people were able to get Lumia 1020 for 14k .. 

it wasn't fake at all and it was expected when millions of people are online all trying to grab the same deal which  probably has only 10-20 units

those 10-20 people will be lucky and happy and give divine blessings  to flipkart while rest millions of people will curse them ..

they did inflate MRP on a lot of products but that is to be expected..

and i still find flipkart to be the best and better than amazon at least they give compensation if they cancel order

many people ordered moto E for 1500 they cancelled all of them but at least gave Rs 500  wallet balance to everyone ..

snapdeal and amazon will only send a mail..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2014)

rish said:


> ohh  you missed it
> 
> never ever use bank or credit card in cases of flash sales .. because by the time you would be entering details like pass and card no the other guy would have already placed an order on COD, and it would be OOS for you then.. always use COD in these cases


Damn man, while doing transactions I never even remember that there's a COD option. I never paid anything in COD. However I didn't input my card details, as it was already added under Flipkart, all I had to enter was the 3 digit CVV code, and then of course if the 3d secured page had loaded I would have had to enter my password / OTP.

**** me.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I loved the sale. No one says anything about all the good stuff like Redmi available for almost the whole day, 4k and 8k off on Moto G2 and Moto X by exchanging and  all the other stuff for cheap prices. Yes they inflated prices, but they offered a good discount which ultimately made that deal cheaper from other sites. So well this was good in a way. Now let's see when our products are delivered


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2014)

Able to grab some offers but not any steal deals.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 7, 2014)

re-posting from lol pics thread : 
*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10624830_699818013434877_9179911346656829731_n.jpg?oh=dab6b88b10eee303c373479b35c5e331&oe=54BE22C7&__gda__=1420995057_031e1a35da44c25d1096c6a5d0521c38


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ordered Moto X (2nd Gen) for net cost 22k (8K for exchange for s2 + 2k cashback) but paid 24k....
> 
> the page showed payment confirmed...but the site now unstable and order is still not confirmed as i cant see in site or email not received on status...
> 
> frustrating but good deal if it gets though



Holy Smurf! I wanted to replace my s2 with moto x too. Missed it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2014)

Tags to watch on twitter:
#flopkart, #failkart, #fraudkart, #fuddukart


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 7, 2014)

got 2 sandisk memory card 16 gb class 10 for Rs 360 ...


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

hows the digiflip 11000mah powerbank? should i go for it or wait for the mi powerbank to return?,i have a 2600mah for the time being


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> hows the digiflip 11000mah powerbank? should i go for it or wait for the mi powerbank to return?,i have a 2600mah for the time being



People say digiflip products are bad. 
Mi powerbank is permantently discontinued
Review say Mi powerbank has true 10400mah battery unlike other fake numbers.
So get Mi powerbank from ebay


----------



## rish1 (Oct 7, 2014)

received memory card


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 7, 2014)

I too had same(bad) experience but anyway I ordered just one thing that is Digiflip pro ET701 Tablet @ Rs 3999

Till morning and before sale it was for Rs 5999 but now when I checked for getting page link it shows Rs 4999. Now I am confused.

Yes guys it may not be good tablet (have not checked much about it will see when it arrives hopefully on 15 October ) but only requirement I had with tablet was for surfing and some games (facebook and play store )and will only be used at home (with wifi). So It seemed best to me at that price with specs. Fingers crossed

Well even I had not received any confirmation mail or order details yesterday. But I received dispatch mail today. So it is on way


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> got 2 sandisk memory card 16 gb class 10 for Rs 360 ...



AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! That's a Deal...well done Friend.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> People say digiflip products are bad.
> Mi powerbank is permantently discontinued
> Review say Mi powerbank has true 10400mah battery unlike other fake numbers.
> So get Mi powerbank from ebay



damn! why did they discontinue it?any idea?


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> damn! why did they discontinue it?any idea?



OOS from their inventory, clear everything in India may be


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> OOS from their inventory, clear everything in India may be



ohh i hope they get it back
maybe ill have better luck with amazons sale and bag one


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2014)

quagmire said:


> I placed an order to FX6300 @6.5k from WS Retail.
> Seemed like a good deal, 7k everywhere else. I haven't received a order mail, hope they don't cancel it.


Tell me once u receive it...I also bought this @7k in september


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 7, 2014)

There was a deal in amazon on mi powerbank 10400mah for 899. I got it.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Btw guys the listings for all the "permanently discontinued" products are back
looks like flipkart was trolling  
looks like ill have to wait a while for that ram and powerbank to come back in stock though


----------



## quagmire (Oct 7, 2014)

Received a mail from FK titled:

Apologies from Flipkart



> Dear Customer,*
> 
> Yesterday was a big day for us. And we really wanted it to be a great day for you. But at the end of the day, we know that your experience was less than pleasant. We did not live up to the promises we made and for that we are really and truly sorry.*
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 7, 2014)

^^Me too.  Looks like it's a mass mail.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup..mass mail Apologies NOT accepted


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2014)

The letter reads honest and most of the points made appear to be correct. So let us give the benefit of doubt to Flipkart here and hope they will implement the promises made in this letter before the next sale.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah got the bloody email as well, still not forgiving them 

*i.imgur.com/igij48j.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 7, 2014)

Apology not accepted. XD


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2014)

Ordered Mi3.


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 7, 2014)

Reply back with



Spoiler



Thanks for losing thousands of customer 
Regards,
SnapDeal, Amazon, eBaY


----------



## theterminator (Oct 7, 2014)

theterminator said:


> i couldn't decide between the two because of you all guys





whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],did you read reviews before deciding on 650.from whatever little i read it seems 7770 is better in many games & just for future reference never consider more than 1gb memory in below 10000 cards a significant advantage.GTX650Ti is better than 7770 but not non-Ti version.



I'm not gonna listen to any of you people ...before purchasing asked for help , nobody came by so went with my heart...2GB DDR5 was always going to look better than 1GB DDR5.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 7, 2014)

Moto X+1 Order confirmed by seller   in morning...will review in forum if possible.

So Exchange means shud we give Accessories(Charger+ Earphone) with phone as well?

 I don't have working charger


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone with some basic to intermediate technical knowledge, or even moderate experience of surfing internet and how online shopping works, should have knowledge enough to know that no site works this way. FK is saying that they were having geniune sale and due to high demand, product went out of stock. But this was not the case. I have personally seen that product appear to show in steal deal for for almost all people i met and as and when they clicked it, it went out of stock. Now this happened during different point of time of day.  ???????

FK is a very big site and they have learned how to make people fool. (Even I am not spared) It was a very well designed scam and i am 100% sure, if anything of this sort would have happened in USA or Europe the company responsible woule be taken to court for misleading and cheating people. 

But its good for Amazon and Snapdeal, they will also learn a lesson now, and wont to anything stupid. (Especially Amazon is very good company and best prices every), FK actually dug their own grave.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway, deleted all my info on Flipkart and Deactivated account now. Bye Bye FK

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]8CBJq7RscNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Moto X+1 Order confirmed by seller   in morning...will review in forum if possible.
> 
> So Exchange means shud we give Accessories(Charger+ Earphone) with phone as well?
> 
> I don't have working charger


They won't check just give it to them. My friend exchanged his 620 to nexus 5, the shopkeeper asked him to give the cheapest non working earphone


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1LUO0i7DIL0[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]UQIzDdFXvio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2014)

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],the 1st time i saw your post was when posting my reply  now as for advice i suggest the age old adage "listen to others but apply your own mind".I am not even a gamer(i bought the card only for madvr processing) & yet i read many articles to decide 7770 is best within my budget.Just type nvidia GTX650 review in google & most reviews will either be of GTX 650Ti or saying GTX 650Ti is much better than GTX 650.This should tell you something about the card.Similarly if you had read extensively about graphics card(should be more interesting than your text books) you would know that more ram only helps if the core of graphics card is powerful enough to utilize it.Understand it like this:an 8gb intel atom system will still be beaten by a 4gb core i3 system.Anyway i am not criticizing your decision because performance difference between 7770 & GTX 650 is not huge & GTX650 does consume lesser power.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 And 660 Review: Kepler At $110 And $230 - GeForce GTX 650: Filling In The Gaps
note that 7770 is not even in test as in author's words "The real performance boost comes from the GDDR5, which offers two times the bandwidth per clock cycle than DDR3. This improvement is key to the GeForce GTX 650's potential to compete with AMD's Radeon HD 7750"


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2014)

[MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION] Thanks for sharing that. I never expected flipkart to behave like this!
I don't know whether they intentionally did that 10% offer on PS4 as ~38K (actual being ~39k) or a coding mishap!

- - - Updated - - -



saswat23 said:


> they will probably bring it back again


You're right. 
Yesterday, it said "Permanently discontinued" and now it says "Coming soon!". 

Fraudkart!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook 
Warning: long post

*An open letter to Sachin and Binny Bansal (Flipkart)*



Spoiler



Dear Mr. Out Of Stock, Thank you for offering "The Big Billion Day" sale. Today is the 6th of October, 2014 and it's a day when you offered the biggest sale. Let's start from the top. MY whole intent of writing this letter to you is to make you understand that you need a bigger warehouse and trust me on that because it is said to be believed that today is your biggest sale offering and most of your sale products(which you advertised) went out of stock in less than a minute!

I mean were you offering only 0.0001% of your stock of that product on sale? You were offering some phones at Re 1 and some at Rs 900. How many pieces of those handsets were being offered at the sale price? 1 or 10 or 100? Okay, for an instance let me believe that my net connection was slow(which is not the case) and I missed out of deals. But when I went to purchase a Macbook Pro which you were offering at Rs 49.5k your website did not allow me to put the item in my cart. After a lot of tries I get to see a page Error 500: Internal sever error where you are calling Houston trying to act smart!

Ah well! Let me tell you that I did not give up and tried refreshing a lot of times and finally went to the cart page. This took me about 5 minutes. Then surprisingly I see my cart is empty even though I had put the item in my cart. And after several attempts when I was able to checkout I see that you are showing that item, Out of Stock! What are you trying to do here?

Steal Deals!!! Steal Deals!!! Steal Deals!!!

What is there to steal in it when the same item is available at a lower price on your competitors website(Amazon this time) even though they are not making a GAGA about the discounts! The Canon 1200D with dual lens which you were offering at around Rs 26.5k today was being offered by Amazon.in at Rs 20.5k.Same with Apple MacBook Air and other products. I don't know why are you trying to fool us!

On 4th October 2014 I got a mail from both of you saying a few emotional lines about the start-up and how this will be big sale. You forgot to mention that it's not a big sale, it is a sale which goes out of stock in 1-3 seconds.

Btw, your marketing guy is doing a great job! Super great job! Think of naming your next sale as, India's biggest out of stock sale in 1 second! Do fire your supply chain guy. He hasn't done his homework to predict the sales and I am sure he has failed a lot of times seeing my news feed about how Red Mi and Mi3 goes out of stock in seconds!

Yours sincerely,
A "Flipkart First" customer
To all those who could connect with this letter, please go ahead and share it. Don't worry. This letter won't go out of stock! And while sharing, make your privacy settings public for this post so that all the customers can see it because they could not have the privilege to see the products in their cart.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],the 1st time i saw your post was when posting my reply  now as for advice i suggest the age old adage "listen to others but apply your own mind".I am not even a gamer(i bought the card only for madvr processing) & yet i read many articles to decide 7770 is best within my budget.Just type nvidia GTX650 review in google & most reviews will either be of GTX 650Ti or saying GTX 650Ti is much better than GTX 650.This should tell you something about the card.Similarly if you had read extensively about graphics card(should be more interesting than your text books) you would know that more ram only helps if the core of graphics card is powerful enough to utilize it.Understand it like this:an 8gb intel atom system will still be beaten by a 4gb core i3 system.Anyway i am not criticizing your decision because performance difference between 7770 & GTX 650 is not huge & GTX650 does consume lesser power.
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 And 660 Review: Kepler At $110 And $230 - GeForce GTX 650: Filling In The Gaps
> note that 7770 is not even in test as in author's words "The real performance boost comes from the GDDR5, which offers two times the bandwidth per clock cycle than DDR3. This improvement is key to the GeForce GTX 650's potential to compete with AMD's Radeon HD 7750"



Clock cycle of gt650 is more than HD 7770
It seems i have been screwed up once again by paying more ..why do these companies make fools of us..i kept thinking to choose between the two for hours , its like i have found how to screw up ur money..i dont wanna live anymore


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2014)

Never just look at technical specs.A recent 2.0GHz Pentium dual core can beat any 3Ghz core2duo because of architectural advantage.Always look at game benchmarks(especially min fps & not just avg fps) for any card in a review by major sites like anandtech,tomshardware,guru3d etc.Anyway no need to be disappointed,just play some games in a bit lower settings.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Saw this on Facebook
> Warning: long post
> 
> *An open letter to Sachin and Binny Bansal (Flipkart)*
> ...


Just two points to whoever wrote that letter - 
1. There was an option to quickbuy any item. You didn't need to add that thing in your cart, you'll directly be taken to the payment page, I guess that dude who wrote the letter never knew about that. 
2. Did anyone expect those Steal Deals? No. Did anyone here think they would get to see a Lumia 525 at .9k? No. Let's assume they had only a 100 pieces in sale of that. So they went into ~800k loss on the Lumia Sale. On the tab 2 sale, they went into ~18k loss per piece, assuming there 100 pieces of that, they went into 800k loss on that. Well that alone adds up to 1600k. There were the HDD then the Nokia X deal and many more. Imagine even if there were only 100 units of those, how much loss they suffered. And yes the deals existed. Some people have reported getting it. *It's not your mom buying you gifts for Christmas, its businesses. *

Complaining about prices? Inflation? Well after the discount the prices went lower than the competitors'. They are higher than the competitors? You are free to buy from the competitor, no need to ***** about it everywhere. No need to say a tthiusand tines you hate FK just because you couldn't get a deal you didn't expect and just cause you weren't informed.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 8, 2014)

I love Flipkart, I loved them to core to be quite honest, but people are not getting the point. They boasted about that "Big Billion Day" thingy, no, I, or anyone didn't expect those Steal Deals, I mean those 1k rupees phones etc, but the thing is there was no need to do that. That utterly stupid thing is the reason why people are badmouthing them. Who wanted a Lumia 520 at 900 rupees? They could have just cut the price by say something like 30-35%, and then make it available for one hour, or half an hour or whatever, but the important thing is people who have added the items in their cart, they should have been able to purchase the items successfully. What kind of nonsense is that, where items go disappear from the cart all by itself? And that Quick Buy option just redirected to bank's website to pay, then it would not connect. Those two options were there in BIG BOLD marking, its crazy if someone thinks one didn't see or use that option!
It was pure lottery what happened on 6th, they could have said it like that, "Big Lottery Day", or "Try Your Luck" day or something, but they didn't, so it's entirely their fault.

The only wise deals were, the Lumia 1020 at 19k (I don't care about the 14k offer as maybe a dozen or less people were able to get it actually), the Moto E at 5499, the 8k rupees exchange offer with old phones like E7, S2 etc for the new Moto X, and maybe the Moto G offer. Other than these (mostly) nothing was there. Now was that worthy of bragging from one week before, hey look something big is coming, which will change the online sale into a whole new level? Well ask yourself.

It did change something though


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

^ Moto X 2014 is also good deal


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 8, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I love Flipkart, I loved them to core to be quite honest, but people are not getting the point. They boasted about that "Big Billion Day" thingy, no, I, or anyone didn't expect those Steal Deals, I mean those 1k rupees phones etc, but the thing is there was no need to do that. That utterly stupid thing is the reason why people are badmouthing them. Who wanted a Lumia 520 at 900 rupees? They could have just cut the price by say something like 30-35%, and then make it available for one hour, or half an hour or whatever, but the important thing is people who have added the items in their cart, they should have been able to purchase the items successfully. What kind of nonsense is that, where items go disappear from the cart all by itself? And that Quick Buy option just redirected to bank's website to pay, then it would not connect. Those two options were there in BIG BOLD marking, its crazy if someone thinks one didn't see or use that option!
> It was pure lottery what happened on 6th, they could have said it like that, "Big Lottery Day", or "Try Your Luck" day or something, but they didn't, so it's entirely their fault.
> 
> The only wise deals were, the Lumia 1020 at 19k (I don't care about the 14k offer as maybe a dozen or less people were able to get it actually), the Moto E at 5499, the 8k rupees exchange offer with old phones like E7, S2 etc for the new Moto X, and maybe the Moto G offer. Other than these (mostly) nothing was there. Now was that worthy of bragging from one week before, hey look something big is coming, which will change the online sale into a whole new level? Well ask yourself.
> ...



"Business and Hype." 
I have friends who have ordered almost nothing from Flipkart but when they saw those deals in the newspaper, they were like super hyped. They never ordered a thing from FK but ended up buying ~2-3k stuff in the BBDS. 
And there were other deals too other than in electronics and mobiles.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2014)

Anybody affected with this sale can log an FIR or report to consumer court for following such malpractices


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 8, 2014)

I had added a Nexus 5 on my cart on BBD and i just checked the cart and it said sorry the item got out of stock 
my cart is empty.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 8, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> And that Quick Buy option just redirected to bank's website to pay, then it would not connect.


1. Isn't that the bank's fault?
2. COD. Why didn't youbuse COD when you faced that problem? I bought everything in COD, didn't have any problems.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The letter reads honest and most of the points made appear to be correct. So let us give the benefit of doubt to Flipkart here and hope they will implement the promises made in this letter before the next sale.


Then Fk should sell its Digiflip  Pro XT911 Tablet at 70% Discount...that will at least  provide relief to us.


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 8, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 1. Isn't that the bank's fault?
> 2. COD. Why didn't youbuse COD when you faced that problem? I bought everything in COD, didn't have any problems.



Maybe he wanted to get the 10% discount on using credit/debit card?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 8, 2014)

Govt. to look into ‪#‎flipkart‬ sale after complaints: Nirmala Sitharaman


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

^
She will get great deals now!!!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 8, 2014)

They will probably bring in rule, but if flipkart get's banned or something say good bye to low priced motos and xiaomi :/


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

^ Amazon will take control of the exclusivity  and never have such BS flash sales


----------



## theserpent (Oct 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ Amazon will take control of the exclusivity  and never have such BS flash sales



I'm just worried if any such things happen will our Motos be priced the same? if sold locally xD I mean i guess they can be -_- flipkart is having a monopoly  which is against marketing ethics, they easily make a good profit of 1-2k per piece


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 8, 2014)

actually flipkart deserves credit for normal occasions because they usually have original products and very polite staff(from my experience)
even in my native place-Mangalore,my family there loves flipkart more than amazon and dont mind paying the premium because of excellent service from flipkart
the big billion steal deals etc were of course a gimmick or whatever but lets face it guys they nearly always do a great job
the only thing which annoys me about the whole ordeal is when my cart went empty all of a sudden,now when i go to buy the products they are priced much much higher than before the sale or are out of stock
i even thought i might buy that sandisk 16gb ultra class 10 for a higher price but when i saw amazon offering it at 514 bucks and free delivery within 4 days( i took the one day delivery for 99 bucks more anyway) whereas flipkart was giving it by 19th,i decided amazon was a better choice


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> They will probably bring in rule, but if flipkart get's banned or something say *good bye to low priced motos and xiaomi* :/


Bound to happen but Xiaomi will shift to Amazon or Snapdeal


----------



## theserpent (Oct 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Bound to happen but Xiaomi will shift to Amazon or Snapdeal



Anyway. 
Monoplies like this have to stop, Maybe Moto etc can still offer their phones at maybe 1k+ flipkart rate if they plan to release locally,


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 8, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> actually flipkart deserves credit for normal occasions because they usually have original products and very polite staff(from my experience)
> even in my native place-Mangalore,my family there loves flipkart more than amazon and dont mind paying the premium because of excellent service from flipkart
> the big billion steal deals etc were of course a gimmick or whatever but lets face it guys they nearly always do a great job
> the only thing which annoys me about the whole ordeal is when my cart went empty all of a sudden,now when i go to buy the products they are priced much much higher than before the sale or are out of stock
> i even thought i might buy that sandisk 16gb ultra class 10 for a higher price but when i saw amazon offering it at 514 bucks and free delivery within 4 days( i took the one day delivery for 99 bucks more anyway) whereas flipkart was giving it by 19th,i decided amazon was a better choice


Yes, this is right. Flipkart's CC is brilliant and shipping is phenomenal. Pricing is very good too. So they have a high standard and peoples expectation are extremely high from Flipkart. But this so called messy sale didn't go with their character. You have high standard, you gotta maintain that. Even a tiniest deviation from usual track might cause in huge amount of trouble.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2014)

Even being a disgruntled customer, I say that let Flipkart exist...that is for the benefit of ours' sake.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 8, 2014)

Flipkart was/is a total exception to Indian businesses particularly online ones in the field of customer care and for that alone they deserve respect. I have had the misfortune of dealing with other sites such as Indiaplaza, Rediff, Indiatimes shopping, SnapDeal (cousins' experience) where as long as things go well everything is fine but if something goes wrong with shipping, product, payment etc - god only help you because the customer care is not reachable or you will get a template response promising response in 48 hours and a call back but nothing actually happens ever. Flipkart customer care used to be different, if they promise to solve your problem and call back in 48 hours, they actually would within 12 hours sometimes even just one hour! I have never had any problem with them as such. With the growing number of customers however this aspect seems to have gone down a bit but still it is tolerable. At the same time things have supposedly improved with SnapDeal as per reports here in this forum.

Flipkart is ultimately a business that has to survive competition from regular retailers and other online well funded retailers. So they have to do something to remain relevant and competitive. They cannot forever depend on investor money to fund their business. So they are looking to innovate. There are bound to be some missteps here and there. Considering their public apology that acknowledges what went wrong and also listing almost all the main complaints that appeared in social media, I am willing to forgive them and stay with them. Just keep your eyes open and buy if the benefits of being with Flipkart outweigh the price disadvantage. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2014)

True to your words. Flipkart CC(Customer Care) are exceptionally good,polite and utmost helpful while dealing with problems,issues and even transactions normally. I had also similar experience with Snapdeal,no problems till far.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 8, 2014)

ive not tried snapdeal yet, in fact this is the second time im ordering off amazon tomorrow
first time was for two hhds


----------



## daemon1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Honestly, what makes you guys think that FK will be stopped or closed? Practically, they can not be stopped. If at all commerce ministry is looking at the complaints from retailers they may face a warning or worst some fine (which is also a far fetched dream). 

Mostly people have complained that they were not able to get the deals as promised but that happens with everyone be it Amazon or Snapdeal. No one has unlimited stock of any deal. The only difference is that since they are not giving heavy discounts (ex 99 for a phone or 1 for 16 gb pen drive) they can give more people discounted products. 
I also didn't get any steal deal from the FK but its OK (although I purchased many things at close to 50% discount). I know some one close who managed to get phone for 700 (Nokia X). Just because I didn't get the deal doesn't mean I will never shop from the FK. They have been giving heavy discounts for most of the products throughout the year so its all right if they couldn't satisfy everyone, no one can.

I have also seen many sites but no one comes even close to what service and return FK gives. As rightly pointed out by sling-shot, you will only realize once you are caught in some issue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Honestly, what makes you guys think that FK will be stopped or closed? Practically, they can not be stopped. If at all commerce ministry is looking at the complaints from retailers they may face a warning or worst some fine (which is also a far fetched dream).
> 
> Mostly people have complained that they were not able to get the deals as promised but that happens with everyone be it Amazon or Snapdeal. No one has unlimited stock of any deal. The only difference is that since they are not giving heavy discounts (ex 99 for a phone or 1 for 16 gb pen drive) they can give more people discounted products.
> I also didn't get any steal deal from the FK but its OK (although I purchased many things at close to 50% discount). I know some one close who managed to get phone for 700 (Nokia X). Just because I didn't get the deal doesn't mean I will never shop from the FK. *They have been giving heavy discounts for most of the products throughout the year so its all right if they couldn't satisfy everyone, no one can.
> ...



 amazon and snapdeal have same products (leaving the exclusive launches) at lower prices, on an average.


----------



## daemon1 (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> amazon and snapdeal have same products (leaving the exclusive launches) at lower prices, on an average.


Get caught in some issue with SnapDeal and you will get the answer. They absolutely have no control on their sellers. They are next eBay in the making. Initially I didn't complain with SD as give them some proof and they will accept the return but the percentage is just to high of returns. Why should I waste my time in calling and making arrangements for returns? I prefer giving 1000 extra to FK for mann ki Shanti! 

Amazon I agree is better then SD but I am yet to test them on returns or issues so can't comment. Moreover, the discount depends on products, I can give many examples where price is high in Amazon and SD and less in FK.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Get caught in some issue with SnapDeal and you will get the answer. They absolutely have no control on their sellers. They are next eBay in the making. Initially I didn't complain with SD as give them some proof and they will accept the return but the percentage is just to high of returns. Why should I waste my time in calling and making arrangements for returns? I prefer giving 1000 extra to FK for mann ki Shanti!
> 
> Amazon I agree is better then SD but I am yet to test them on returns or issues so can't comment. Moreover, the discount depends on products, I can give many examples where price is high in Amazon and SD and less in FK.




More or less all these online sites are on the same boat or on the same branch...


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 8, 2014)

Snapdeal is worst than flipkart, people have complaint about duplicate and refurbished products and not to mention their return policy is a complete nightmare. Flipkart will always be my first choice, that's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Get caught in some issue with SnapDeal and you will get the answer. They absolutely have no control on their sellers. They are next eBay in the making. Initially I didn't complain with SD as give them some proof and they will accept the return but the percentage is just to high of returns. Why should I waste my time in calling and making arrangements for returns? I prefer giving 1000 extra to FK for mann ki Shanti!
> 
> Amazon I agree is better then SD but I am yet to test them on returns or issues so can't comment. Moreover, the discount depends on products, I can give many examples where price is high in Amazon and SD and less in FK.



Never had any issues with products bought from snapdeal (a router, IEMs, trimmers, some pendrives, card readers)


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 9, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Snapdeal is worst than flipkart, people have complaint about duplicate and refurbished products and not to mention their return policy is a complete nightmare. Flipkart will always be my first choice, that's not going to change anytime soon.



THIS.

Flipkart -> Amazon -> Snapdeal -> Ebay -> Infibeam


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 9, 2014)

*i59.tinypic.com/xnyzwm.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 9, 2014)

Flipkart is the best example where trust when built, eventually flourishes. Remember the days of Letsbuy, when flipkart prices where highly inflated, but their customer service brought them to the position they hold today.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 9, 2014)

whatever one may say /// absolutely no problems with flipkart till the day , same with amazon  

but snapdeal  , infibeam and shopclues have created problem for me  .. so almost stopped dealing from there 

ebay I like generally but never done higher amount of transaction more Rs 5000 till date though experience has been quite good with ebay whether it was returning the product or getting refunds


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2014)

There are 3 classes of people:

1. People who know the value of good service/time/quality.

2. People who are looking for the cheapest deal irrespective of service (only to complain later loudly when trapped)

3. People who think that it is their birthright that they should win every lottery, Mercedes, BMW and AUDI etc should sell their top of the line cars for Maruti 800 rates to them and when they do not they will shout. I believe most of the people who complain that they did not get a mobile for one rupee belong to this category.

All marketing is ultimately that and one should think before buying into the hype. As a popular saying goes "If it is too good to be true, it probably is."

It is up to us to use our brains and think.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ive not tried snapdeal yet


And never do 



Spoiler



Not joking.



- - - Updated - - -



takemein said:


> THIS.
> 
> Flipkart -> Amazon -> [Strike]Snapdeal[/Strike] -> Ebay -> Infibeam



Corrected 

If one bothers about shipping time, and CC, then count them out. They are awful. Glad to have them added in my Windows' registry file, where even if I do the mistake of typing snapdeal.com, it won't open


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

I was about to book a monitor from SD yesterday, your words are creepy.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 9, 2014)

i bought once from snapdeal - TPLink w8968 v2 adsl2+ wifi router. got INR100 discount and a timely delivery without any problems. that was in March and the product is working without any problems. oh and I bought using a cc. 
3-4 months before that, i left a query about version of it and they called back and told me that it is Version 2. tried the same at flipkart and they took weeks to respond with an email that it is version 1 (with a higher price than sd). 
so for me, snapdeal people are good.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't think Snapdeal will create a problem if you live next to Bachhan's house in Mumbai, or in extremely popular places in Delhi, or Bangalore or some of those large ass cities. But people live in less large cities too, and then there are towns as well, and then there are small towns which are far away from a city and then there are remote places. You've got to count them all, and for that Flipkart is miles ahead than anybody. Whatever that eKart or something they use it's insanely fast. I have tried almost all the online retailers so far, and for delivery pleasure Flipkart is miles ahead than anyone.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

^ your words are relief worthy


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 9, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think Snapdeal will create a problem if you live next to Bachhan's house in Mumbai, or in extremely popular places in Delhi, or Bangalore or some of those large ass cities. But people live in less large cities too, and then there are towns as well, and then there are small towns which are far away from a city and then there are remote places. You've got to count them all, and for that Flipkart is miles ahead than anybody. Whatever that eKart or something they use it's insanely fast. I have tried almost all the online retailers so far, and for delivery pleasure Flipkart is miles ahead than anyone.



i live 1km away from Bachhans house,will they delivery properly?!  

i agree with your points though,even in my hometown they deliver everything properly etc
same with tradus and infibeam


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow so now everyone went on from criticising Flipkart to praising it and then criticising Snapdeal? Wtf is wrong with you all? Snapdeal is good enough. I have ordered as much stuff from Snapdeal that I've ordered from FK and let me tell you that I never had a problem. Snapdeal is perfectly fine.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Wow so now everyone went on from criticising Flipkart to praising it and then criticising Snapdeal? Wtf is wrong with you all? Snapdeal is good enough. I have ordered as much stuff from Snapdeal that I've ordered from FK and let me tell you that I never had a problem. Snapdeal is perfectly fine.



+1  to this. Agree with you completely.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

My colleague Friend ordered Levi's Jeans worth ~1799 for 599 on big billion day. 
Today he recieved the package and he found to be a nonbranded Jeans not Levi's itself.

And the seller was WS Retail 

Now he cant return his product  

Any suggestions guys, such fraud


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2014)

takemein said:


> THIS.
> 
> Flipkart -> Amazon -> Snapdeal -> Ebay -> Infibeam



Flipkart => Amazon > Homeshop18> Infibeam-> Snapdeal/Ebay

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Wow so now everyone went on from criticising Flipkart to praising it and then criticising Snapdeal? Wtf is wrong with you all? Snapdeal is good enough. I have ordered as much stuff from Snapdeal that I've ordered from FK and let me tell you that I never had a problem. Snapdeal is perfectly fine.



I ordered a WINDOW cleaner worth 550 or something more than that, received a 3rd class product,nothing like the product shown :/ was spoilt in less than 3-4 uses


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 9, 2014)

^Your friend can apply for a replacement .
The big billion day prevented consumers from Cancelling/Refunds..but,in your friend's case, its delivery of wrong product & hence, replacement is available.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ^Your friend can apply for a replacement .
> The big billion day prevented consumers from Cancelling/Refunds..but,in your friend's case, its delivery of wrong product & hence, replacement is available.



No proper replacement policy ;/ and the product itself took 15 days to deliver


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> My colleague Friend ordered Levi's Jeans worth ~1799 for 599 on big billion day.
> Today he recieved the package and he found to be a nonbranded Jeans not Levi's itself.
> 
> And the seller was WS Retail
> ...


They'll replace it if that's the case. The non cancelation and no returns applies to products which are fine.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> No proper replacement policy ;/ and the product itself took 15 days to deliver


Email them on cs@flipkart.com


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Email them on cs@flipkart.com



If it was flipkart I would.
I ordered that product from snapdeal :/


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Flipkart => Amazon > Homeshop18> Infibeam-> Snapdeal/Ebay
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I ordered a HDD, skull candy earphones, 32GB mSD, 32GB pen drive and many more stuff, delivery was on time, never needed to contact CS. You probably ended up ordering from a bad seller or maybe it was bad luck.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2014)

I never had any problem from flipkart still today,I will continue buying from flipkart

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile 1 re pen drive buyer found
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=707666042658184&set=p.707666042658184&type=1&theater


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> If it was flipkart I would.
> I ordered that product from snapdeal :/


well email or call them. They reply a little late but they do reply. And on the new mobile app, there's an option to return/cancel the item.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I never had any problem from flipkart still today,I will continue buying from flipkart
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Lucky guy !


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, told him to mail fk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 9, 2014)

i have had decent experiences with infibeam really. Regarding the jeanes. Flipkart should be replacing that. You won't get a refund but definitely a replacement. Their 30 day rule stays.


----------



## daemon1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Snapdeal is worst than flipkart, people have complaint about duplicate and refurbished products and not to mention their return policy is a complete nightmare. Flipkart will always be my first choice, that's not going to change anytime soon.


I am a perfect example of how they gave me a duplicate product, broken product, and best of all received a IDD with just a polythene wrapper.



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> whatever one may say /// absolutely no problems with flipkart till the day , same with amazon
> 
> but snapdeal  , infibeam and shopclues have created problem for me  .. so almost stopped dealing from there
> 
> ebay I like generally but never done higher amount of transaction more Rs 5000 till date though experience has been quite good with ebay whether it was returning the product or getting refunds



 have restricted my self to 100 Rs for SC And not more then 2000 for SD.



sling-shot said:


> There are 3 classes of people:
> 
> 1. People who know the value of good service/time/quality.
> 
> ...



You described it perfectly.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 11, 2014)

Title: Sony BRAVIA KLV-24P412B 24 inches LED TV

We are sorry for the experience you had with us for your order from The Big Billion Day Sale. The cancellation of the order may have been a disappointment and we sincerely understand that. It was a big day for all of us, where we experienced a rush like never before. The response was tremendous, bigger than we had anticipated, and it clearly had an adverse effect on our ability to serve you in the way you have grown to expect from us.  

To make up for this less than satisfactory experience, we are offering you the same product at same price you bought it at on The Big Billion Day sale. For this, we have created the new order on your behalf with cash on delivery as the payment mode. You can track the new order through your Flipkart account. In case you do not want the product anymore, you can login to your Flipkart account and cancel the order.

Has anyone else received such kind of email for their cancelled products ?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

If they are providing "same" product at "same" price.. then what's the big deal? (Pun intended).


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> You probably ended up ordering from a bad seller or maybe it was bad luck.


So the buyer needs to continuously check the feedback of a seller? Wow! I guess some people have all the time in the world. Whatever......

The thing is Flipkart is a seller themselves, i.e. W.S Retail, so you're actually buying from Flipkart. While Snapdeal or Amazon, they are a host, where other sellers are selling their stuffs.

Flipkart's delivery is good. As long as a product is bought from W.S Retail it'll be authentic too. Meaning what? Peace of mind. But this doesn't overshadow the fact that they kinda ****ed up on BBD.

Nothing is ****ing wrong with _us_ guys, being factual shouldn't hurt anyone!


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 11, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If they are providing "same" product at "same" price.. then what's the big deal? (Pun intended).



Same price as in discounted price of 8500 which they had previously cancelled. But concerned about since many companies threatening to not honor warranty for products bought online.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2014)

^ That clearly shows how serious is flipkart have taken this big billion day issue.. ..


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, so what I understand is that they are cancelling the orders made on 6th of October and replacing it with a new order at same discounted price and so that buyers get proper warranty?

Kind of a big deal!


----------



## daemon1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I do not think their BBD was a failure in terms on discount or products offered, it was failure because of technical glitches but people who couldn't get the Rs 1 or Rs 99 deal made it a failure for products and showed their frustration on social media. People cried that FK increased the prices before sale and calculated discounts on the higher price..well, I see Amazon did that exactly same with most of the products. I had few items in my wishlist and they were on lower side when compare to their price on one day prior to the sale starts.

One simply can not have 50 percent discount and then again 20 or 30 percent more on the main discount day on top of the original discounted price...this is only possible for clothes not on electronic items...the only thing matters is if the discounted prices are lesser then usual days..thats it. and they were on BBD, still people cried like babies...


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 14, 2014)

Not related to BBD. found it on FB.

View attachment 14869


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

^


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Not related to BBD. found it on FB.
> 
> View attachment 14869




I've saw one more in Youtube which someone created on BBD. It showed PS4 at some 39K as actual price, and after the 30% off showed ~38K.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think Snapdeal will create a problem if you live next to Bachhan's house in Mumbai, or in extremely popular places in Delhi, or Bangalore or some of those large ass cities. But people live in less large cities too, and then there are towns as well, and then there are small towns which are far away from a city and then there are remote places. You've got to count them all, and for that Flipkart is miles ahead than anybody. Whatever that eKart or something they use it's insanely fast. I have tried almost all the online retailers so far, and for delivery pleasure Flipkart is miles ahead than anyone.


?* AMAZON* ships 99 percent in my address where only dtdc and india post is available where as *snapdeal* ships 10% and *flipkart* only abled to ship a jee entrance book and half girlfriend so far!!!!
AND AMAZON IS FAST AS HELL TOO! MY FRIEND IS IIEST(BESU) ordered half girlfriend from flip(@149) and his friend from amazon(@99) same day and they both came in same day with an hour gap !


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally got Moto X 2g ...pheww





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GayJXhR.jpg?1


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats Gopi. Really nice purchase.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats bro


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],the 1st time i saw your post was when posting my reply  now as for advice i suggest the age old adage "listen to others but apply your own mind".I am not even a gamer(i bought the card only for madvr processing) & yet i read many articles to decide 7770 is best within my budget.Just type nvidia GTX650 review in google & most reviews will either be of GTX 650Ti or saying GTX 650Ti is much better than GTX 650.This should tell you something about the card.Similarly if you had read extensively about graphics card(should be more interesting than your text books) you would know that more ram only helps if the core of graphics card is powerful enough to utilize it.Understand it like this:an 8gb intel atom system will still be beaten by a 4gb core i3 system.Anyway i am not criticizing your decision because performance difference between 7770 & GTX 650 is not huge & GTX650 does consume lesser power.
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 And 660 Review: Kepler At $110 And $230 - GeForce GTX 650: Filling In The Gaps
> note that 7770 is not even in test as in author's words "The real performance boost comes from the GDDR5, which offers two times the bandwidth per clock cycle than DDR3. This improvement is key to the GeForce GTX 650's potential to compete with AMD's Radeon HD 7750"





theterminator said:


> I'm not gonna listen to any of you people ...before purchasing asked for help , nobody came by so went with my heart...2GB DDR5 was always going to look better than 1GB DDR5.





theterminator said:


> Clock cycle of gt650 is more than HD 7770
> It seems i have been screwed up once again by paying more ..why do these companies make fools of us..i kept thinking to choose between the two for hours , its like i have found how to screw up ur money..i dont wanna live anymore





whitestar_999 said:


> Never just look at technical specs.A recent 2.0GHz Pentium dual core can beat any 3Ghz core2duo because of architectural advantage.Always look at game benchmarks(especially min fps & not just avg fps) for any card in a review by major sites like anandtech,tomshardware,guru3d etc.Anyway no need to be disappointed,just play some games in a bit lower settings.



You know what!!! Flipkart cancelled my order on THE BIG BILLION DAY  I requested them to cancel my first order & purchase a  different product.........Thanks a TON FK!!!!!!!!
  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] , as advised I went with AMD HD 7770 1 GB DDR5 even though with regular price & not on Sale of TBBD ....difference being only Rs. 300 (7100--->>>7400) 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/IyAeqTo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oY0svEL.jpg


----------



## seamon (Oct 18, 2014)

^Still 1 rupee cheaper I guess.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2014)

^


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION]: Order ID's should be blurred too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2014)

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],good to know  I also received my card & now using it with madvr to improve picture quality of low resolution anime & other series on a 1080p screen & it is good.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 19, 2014)

FK's TBBD sale was totally worth it for me, I went to local John Players showroom & inquired price of a shirt & they said its Rs. 999 ...exact same shirt I've purchased from FK at Rs. 550/- ...god dammit  & i purchased 7 of such shirts 
SCREW YOU: I wanted to say to the sales guy


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> And never do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snapdeal ships much faster than flipkart but i must agree flipkart return policy is good.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 20, 2014)

Minion said:


> Snapdeal ships much faster than flipkart but i must agree flipkart return policy is good.


If that were the case in my area I'd go kiss their arse.
But in reality it's 3 days of FK (sometimes 2 days) vs 10 days of SD


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 20, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> If that were the case in my area I'd go kiss their arse.
> But in reality it's 3 days of FK (sometimes 2 days) vs 10 days of SD



+1 to this!
Tier I cities like mine(Ahmednagar) always delivered through Bluedart.

But.....
On Wednesday night I ordered shoes from Flipkart and Sunday morning there was an ekart guy holding my parcel!

Such speedy service I don't  even get in Pune!

Kudos Flipkart!

On other hand Amazon hast dispatched my parcel still


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 20, 2014)

I get products within 24hrs on standard delivery or max 48hrs.


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> If that were the case in my area I'd go kiss their arse.
> But in reality it's 3 days of FK (sometimes 2 days) vs 10 days of SD



Mine is opposite of yours so i mostly order from SD.


----------



## nighthawkx (Oct 20, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> On other hand Amazon hast dispatched my parcel still




Amazon service is definitely going down .  The last time I ordered a cowon em1,  It came to my house in three days.    

Ordered an H.P pen drive on 12th and it was supposed to be delivered by 17th.  Still hasn't received the package.

The package is at a facility 2km from my house in Chennai, but they didn't deliver because of "disaster or weather"


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 20, 2014)

Minion said:


> Mine is opposite of yours so i mostly order from SD.


Good for you.

However even if that was the case for me I would still go for Flipkart, as they are a seller by themselves.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2014)

nighthawkx said:


> Amazon service is definitely going down .  The last time I ordered a cowon em1,  It came to my house in three days.
> 
> Ordered an H.P pen drive on 12th and it was supposed to be delivered by 17th.  Still hasn't received the package.
> 
> The package is at a facility 2km from my house in Chennai, but they didn't deliver because of "disaster or weather"



Well I agree, now their standard delivery has become 8-11 days mainly because their bangalore warehouse has been banned from selling.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't even buy products worth more than Rs. 5000 from Amazon as they don't ship above that price to UP  
Same is with FK only the limit is 10000. I want to order Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo @ 24k at FK but can't


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I can't even buy products worth more than Rs. 5000 from Amazon as they don't ship above that price to UP
> Same is with FK only the limit is 10000. I want to order Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo @ 24k at FK but can't



The fact that they are even shipping to "Los Santos" is beyond amazing to me!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 20, 2014)

Los Santos is risk free if you're careful. Why don't these sites ask for Government ID/Address proofs to minimize risk of just for fun orders.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 20, 2014)

Considering the price limit it looks more like safeguard against robbery / theft than for fun orders.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well I agree, now their standard delivery has become 8-11 days mainly because their bangalore warehouse has been banned from selling.



What bullshit. 

3 orders in the last week all 3 came from Bangalore only.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Considering the price limit it looks more like safeguard against robbery / theft than for fun orders.



But its not that people don't buy expensive stuff in UP. Though I completely agree that people have very low standards when it comes to ethics here.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 21, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> What bullshit.
> 
> 3 orders in the last week all 3 came from Bangalore only.



Oh cool, I just stated what i read -_- . Anyway their delivery is too damn slow


----------

